# Is my Vet trying to scam me?



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Every single time I goto my vet they always try to sell me stuff.

The vet tries getting me to buy the "special" food for cleaning the dogs teeth. The first time I went to this vet they tricked me into buying it...my dog eats everything...but wouldnt touch this food...so took it back and got a full refund.

Today I went to the vet and not only was she trying to sell me the "special" food again she was trying to get me to buy some gels or something for preventive treatment for my Westie...whos only 3 years old. 

The vet said her back legs are clicking joints (or something) and will "probably" have arititis in her back legs at age 8-10. Then she went on to say we can help prevent it by using this preventive product. 

Then she said about her teeth.....her teeth at least to me look perfectly fine, a bit of tartar here n there - her breathe doesn't smell at all...I admit I don't give her bones anywhere near as much as I should but mate she has better teeth then 99% of other dogs teeth ive seen. I have friends/family whos dogs breathe/teeth smell bad and their vets never recommend getting em operated on to clean.

I was giving an estimate of $420-480 for the teeth cleaning - (BUT DOESNT INCLUDE WHAT IT WOULD COST IF SHE NEEDED A TOOTH REMOVED LOL???) 

The only positive thing she said that wasn't trying to scare me into spending money was "She has really good skin for a westie"

Ive taken her to this vet since she was a puppy.....for the first year they never tried selling me anything....but there are new vets working there now for the past 2 years and everytime i go there they're pulling stuff like this.

Should I go look for a new vet?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you still trust the vets medical advice I would stay there, its hard finding a new vet.(well is for me) but if you are in any doubt at all then start looking for a new one.
Yes They are trying to sell you stuff, its a vet nurses job to generate passive income for the clinic, so they are just doing their job. Doesnt mean you have to listen to them though I know when I am trying to sell people stuff in clinic I get irksome when someone picks up a bag of food, as I really cant promote it well cos I think its crap. 
Also the price for that dental is horrendous! I would get an itemized quote an look through it if you ever decided to have the procedure done.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

In a word... yes. You won't be able to tell whats a real health concern and whats fabricated for her benefit. I hate being hustled I probably wouldnt stand for it.


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

mashlee08 said:


> If you still trust the vets medical advice I would stay there, its hard finding a new vet.(well is for me)
> Yes They are trying to sell you stuff, its a vet nurses job to generate passive income for the clinic, so they are just doing their job. Doesnt mean you have to listen to them though I know when I am trying to sell people stuff in clinic I get irksome when someone picks up a bag of food, as I really cant promote it well cos I think its crap.
> Also the price for that dental is horrendous! I would get an itemized quote an look through it if you ever decided to have the procedure done.


It's the actual vets themself trying to sell me the stuff, not the nurses. Which concerns me even more.

The thing is, back 3 years ago when i first started taking my westie to this vet they were different vets working there....for the first year with those original vets they never tried selling me anything.

Now for the past 2 years there are new vets who always do this to me....

My girlfriend thinks we should just go around n look for more vets to get more opinions. But im afraid we'll just bump into the same crap over and over, trying to be sold stuff.

When my westie got her teeth cleaned once at 2 years old the vet said "lucky I didn't have to pull any teeth out!" and it shocked me....because her teeth are ****ing fine....I got really angry at his comment...the fact he would have taken a tooth out...at age 2...WHEN HER TEETH ARE ****ING FINE....without telling me...just so he can add +$$$ to the bill?

I am actually afraid to have her operated on at this vet now....incase they try doing something unnecessary just for the sake of profit....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

peznite said:


> It's the actual vets themself trying to sell me the stuff, not the nurses. Which concerns me even more.
> 
> The thing is, back 3 years ago when i first started taking my westie to this vet they were different vets working there....for the first year with those original vets they never tried selling me anything.
> 
> ...


Actually, that is pretty good, especially for a small dog. 80% of dogs under the age of three will have some form of periodontal disease, which can affect the heart, lung, liver, etc.

I try to brush Jackson's teeth at least every other night and he also gets bully sticks, etc. Dental care is so much more important than a lot of people realize. Getting a professional dental is not a horrible idea. Even with just a little bit of tarter build-up, they can clean much better than we ever could, and get to the gumline. Jackson was 3 when he got his (but he also had another tooth issue, so while he was under, I figured I'd get them cleaned) and he ended up having a tooth pulled which was dead. I would've had NO idea... nothing smelly, etc. So glad I got it taken care of.

I do agree that a vet constantly trying to sell you something is super annoying. There's no need for an RX food for a perfectly healthy dog, etc. Find another place or just politely decline.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dental health is extremely important and I encourage regular dental procedures, But where I am from that is still expensive for a routine dental. It would be about 320 for a dental on a small dog and that is with a pre-anaesthetic blood panel. Prices vary obviously but I would think at that price it would be with extractions. We always go over with the owner if they think any teeth in particular might need pulling and if one does need pulling a nurse will call and ask during the procedure if they want it pulled and how much extra it will cost. If we dont get an answer, we just do the scale and polish. 
The vet trying to sell you stuff you say? If it happens every visit then Id start looking for a new one. But thats just what I think. Entirely up to you.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Mate - ever hear the comment " and do you want fries with that". I would be concerned that the vet is trying so hard to sell you stuff you probably dont need. It probably because, if they are new, they need to boost cash flow until the customer base settles down.

Maybe it is time to check out another practice if their sales tactics are annoying you. The alternative is just to tell them, thanks but I don't want fries with my vet consult.


----------



## Twin City Dog (Jun 28, 2012)

I think the question itself, "Is my vet trying to scam me?", is reason enough to consider a new vet. You need total confidence in your vet...not for the easy decisions...but for the hard ones.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OP, it sounds like your vet may have discovered your dog has patellar Luxation, it's common in all dog breeds especaially if the pup is poorly bred (from a BYB, puppy mill/pet store) or was desexed too young, if it's mild (and it sounds like it is) it will cause arthritis when the dog gets older, if it's severe it can cripple a dog pretty early. It can also predispose a dog to tearing the tendon/ligament tears, due to the joint being formed incorrectly so try to minimize jumping and high impact excercise.

That said, if you don't trust your vet, find a new one. Having a vet you can depend on and trust is important.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I would find another vet, and tell them your concern about unnecessary services and items. Here a dental is around $60, I couldn't imagine paying that much for a teeth cleaning!!!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Had a dental done on my little maltese, Hercules at 3yr. He had one adult tooth extracted it was deformed. His sister Squeak is older and I was checking her teeth thinking that she would need a dental soon (she is 5 and I am going to have her teeth cleaned this year.) Never dreamed Herc would need it first. Small breed dogs are prone to dental issues. It is not so much the tartar build up that your vet is looking at it is the gingivitisis:http://houndstoothpetdental.com/stages.html Most people are reactive instead of proactive. The cost of the dental that you were quoted sounds high. However depending on the dental techs experience level it may be worth it. The tech who did my dogs teeth has 30years of experience. She nerve blocks and sutures for extractions. (An inexperienced tech can break a dog's jaw doing extractions.) 
Gives pain injections prior to surgery. She also sends home pain meds and antibiotics. Not every vet practice does this so you need to ask questions. 
As always if you do not feel comfortable with this vet find one that you are comfortable with however do not let cost be your main concern as sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

If you don't feed raw, small dogs need dentals more often: they have the same number of teeth in a very small mouth, as a larger dog. Some breeds seem to be worse than others (yorkies, for example). My vet also tried to sell me the dental diet made by Royal Canin for my poodle. I politely declined - twice! After that, I started making appointments with one of the other vets in the practice who isn't so pushy. I'd rather brush my dogs' teeth and get dentals every couple of years. Your vet is charging more than $100 more for a dental than mine, but your cost of living is probably much higher there than here, but $100 more?? I pay around $300, and that includes a full blood panel beforehand.

If your dog has "clicky" joints, I'd definitely put him on a joint supplement, but you don't need to get it at the vet's office. My poodle, Potsie, age 4, has grade 4 luxating patellas (the worst grade, usually requiring surgery - sounds like what your westie might be developing - common in small breeds like poodles and westies), but I give him Cosequinn DS Plus MSM, along with a fish oil capsule daily, and he doesn't show signs of lameness yet (look for back leg skipping when running). My vet was amazed at his last checkup and asked if I was giving him anything. When I told her what I was doing, she said to keep doing it, to prevent the lameness from setting in earlier than it inevitably will (she's right in that regard). She said she has a client with grade 2 luxating patellas that isn't doing anything preventative, and the dog is quite lame. Keeping your dog at a slim weight is also critical to helping the joints from becoming sore any earlier than necessary. Potsie is supposed to be kept at 12.5 lb., which I watch carefully, adjusting the amount of his food accordingly.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Whether it's a Vet or a car salesman and all the others in between I don't like fear factors tossed in to make a sale. A Vet in my opinion should have mind on fixing the dog's immediate problems in front of him/her. 

The what-if problems that might occur 8 yrs now the road is idiotic to say the least. I have seen many good Vets through the years and can separate the greedy from the competent Vets.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My Vet doesn't push things, but the Vet techs might suggest it. When they do, I bluntly ask the Vet to give me a medical opinion. The last visit, my dog had gained 2 pounds from the previous visit, and without looking at the records or the dog, the Vet tech starts to lecture me about the dog losing weight, and buying their weight loss food.

When the Vet came in, I asked her if my dog was fat. She didn't look at the chart, she felt for ribs. Then, she said that she'd like to see him gain ... another 2 pounds! That tech doesn't help with my dog anymore... but I don't blame my Vet.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> My Vet doesn't push things, but the Vet techs might suggest it. When they do, I bluntly ask the Vet to give me a medical opinion. The last visit, my dog had gained 2 pounds from the previous visit, and without looking at the records or the dog, the Vet tech starts to lecture me about the dog losing weight, and buying their weight loss food.
> 
> When the Vet came in, I asked her if my dog was fat. She didn't look at the chart, she felt for ribs. Then, she said that she'd like to see him gain ... another 2 pounds! That tech doesn't help with my dog anymore... but I don't blame my Vet.


I wonder if that comes under the saying, "A little knowledge is a dangerous thing" Then I wonder what's worse stupidity or pushing an unneeded product.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't want to smear thoughtful Techs... but to me, pushing one or two useless products (even honest Vets are mis-led into doing this, sometimes)... is the lesser of two evils


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I think dog owners have to be smart consumers whether it's Vets, Techs, or bags of dog food.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

In situations like this, I go with my gut. If you think you're being scammed, you probably are. However, if the vet is a good one and you're comfortable with the level of care, I'd stay with them and just not buy all the stuff they want to sell you.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

juliemule said:


> I would find another vet, and tell them your concern about unnecessary services and items. Here a dental is around $60, I couldn't imagine paying that much for a teeth cleaning!!!!


You must live in a really reasonable area. Even with my fairly generous employee discount, my dogs' dentals come to more than that when anesthesia is figured in


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

grab said:


> You must live in a really reasonable area. Even with my fairly generous employee discount, my dogs' dentals come to more than that when anesthesia is figured in


Yes, large spays are still under $100. Some of the city vets, charge quite a bit more, but out in rural areas they are very affordable. They don't have the newest equipment, but the experience and quality is still excellent. In fact my county vet, people come from neighboring states with animals. 

Even with more updated equipment, the clinic I worked for was still nowhere near the prices that others mention paying. Annual vaccinations including heartworm test and fecal is around $60. 

The biggest issue I believe, is that here many animals are still just country dogs. They don't go to the vet often, and owners will not spend much on them.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I paid like $150 for a dental cleaning for Sydney and $75 for our cat. While I do think that most dogs who have had no dental care (and are kibble fed) will probably need a dental by 3, I would definitely search out a vet you feel you can trust. I've seen the result of our lab's declining oral health and I would never wish that on another person/dog. I'd be happy to have a more proactive vet. Our lab's vet didn't tell my parents he needed dental care until it was already too late, and they thought he might not even survive the surgery. 

Anyway, I wouldn't write off this vet's concerns, but I recommend searching out another vet that you trust so you can ask them what they think. If my dog had a joint problem for real and I could prevent future pain/problems I would if I could afford it.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Whether it's a Vet or a car salesman and all the others in between I don't like fear factors tossed in to make a sale. A Vet in my opinion should have mind on fixing the dog's immediate problems in front of him/her.
> 
> The what-if problems that might occur 8 yrs now the road is idiotic to say the least. I have seen many good Vets through the years and can separate the greedy from the competent Vets.


I'm with you.



grab said:


> You must live in a really reasonable area. Even with my fairly generous employee discount, my dogs' dentals come to more than that when anesthesia is figured in


Dentals here start at $400 according to a couple of vets.

I brush my dogs teeth and I have two small dogs who are seven who have yet to need a dental. One accumulated plaque easily and we have to keep on top of that. When that one was five I had a vet pushing me for a dental to the point of rudeness (using unfounded scare tactics is rude IMHO) and I told him off. My dog had had an injury and therefore had some food on his teeth from the week before as I was giving him a break from being handled . . . The next vet (same office, two months later on a recheck for the injury) remarked on how wonderful his teeth were. AMAZING as the vet two months earlier had estimated a minimum of $600 would be needed to clean up his teeth.

SOB


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Around here I think dentals are ~$100. I should get one for Rox but I don't have that much money to spare so I'm hoping RMBs help. But if she really needs it I can do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2010)

I am a Vet Tech and I can tell you right now, your Veterinarian is not trying to scam you. All he or she is worried about is the over all health of your pet. Plenty of people turn down preventatives for heartworms, dental calculus, gingivitis, periodontal disease, ehrlichiosis, and a ton of other things. That's all we care about is the total health of your dog. Small breeds are so prone to dental diseases that can also cause heart problems in the future. It's my job to clean those teeth and I can tell you about how easy it is to avoid. They may look just fine to you now but the prevention is so that you don't have to deal with the pains of diseases later. Just go with it so you don't have to see it later. Also, if you don't treat the joint pains now, you're condemning your dog to a painful road that will limit his life in the future. There are cheaper vets but they should ALL push for the health of your little friend.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Its true that vets should be all about the health of your pet (and most are in my experience) but it gets a little muddy when financial incentives are involved, like a salesman there is concern that they're trying to "upsell" you. Its not necessarily true that getting a prescription food and filling your dog full of expensive supplements is going to create a healthier dog, (unless its really in their best interests)... but it might create a richer vet. Thats why its so important to have a vet you trust because the dog suffers if you can't tell the difference between a real and warranted health concern and padding the bill. My vet is totally invested in my pets health but he doesnt try to sell me anything, thats how I know when he brings something up I need to pay attention and make it happen.


----------



## chloegirlsmom (Oct 21, 2011)

Though it may feel like a scam at first, over time you come to realize that animals take much the same care we do. As far as bones: The vet dentist told me "if you can't bend it, don't give it to your dog". Learned that the hard way. Virbac C.E.T Hextra chews are great for scraping their teeth (front & sides), oral rinse, & yes, special dog food that breaks up in their mouth & scrapes when they chew it + some brushing helps. You could alternate days of brushing, rinse & chews. They do seem expensive on cleaning fees by about $100.

Change clinics if you don't trust them. Since your dog is only three, now would be the time to do it.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

chloegirlsmom said:


> Though it may feel like a scam at first, over time you come to realize that animals take much the same care we do. As far as bones: The vet dentist told me "if you can't bend it, don't give it to your dog". Learned that the hard way. Virbac C.E.T Hextra chews are great for scraping their teeth (front & sides), oral rinse, & yes, *special dog food that breaks up in their mouth & scrapes when they chew it *+ some brushing helps. You could alternate days of brushing, rinse & chews. They do seem expensive on cleaning fees by about $100.
> 
> Change clinics if you don't trust them. Since your dog is only three, now would be the time to do it.


These are usually low quality vets diets though. If you are worried about teeth feed some RMW 2-3 times a week and/or brush their teeth. The chemicals in the rinses and chews freak me out.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going into vet tech schooling next semester and I strongly disagree that all vets only have your pet's best interests in mind. I have had vets that simply DO NOT CARE. All they see is dollar signs and they don't even know to keep my rat when she has a GIANT HOLE IN HER CHIN that THEY MADE which caused her to starve to death because they told me "oh just keep giving her the meds and food"...

Also, if you can't bend it don't feed it to your dog?? How about if it's cooked don't feed it to your dog? I can't bend a piece of kibble, should I avoid feeding that to my dog?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

In regards to vets pushing products, I generally just ignore them. I can't figure out what the veterinary dental foods have that makes them help with cleaning the teeth. Does anyone know the answer? I have tried stuff you put in water but it did nothing. I've also tried Plaque Off; it didn't work for my dogs but i know others who had good results. 
I wouldn't change vets due to them pushing products, just ignore them.


----------



## chloegirlsmom (Oct 21, 2011)

Anything can be taken to an extreme. When they break their teeth off, one tends to use common sense based on what the specialists are telling you, which you will most likely learn during the course of schooling. Treats or anything other than regular feeding is what the dentist was implying, obviously. Kibble, not being "rock solid" breaks up during chewing or you could stomp on it & crush it unlike a bone or some of those purchased fake bones. Also another dentist said some of those chew products can harden over time losing moisture if you've had them awhile. If something has a little bit of "give" to it, it's ok. So just passing on information for free that I paid a lot of money to get & pain to my pet with a broken off molar, exposed nerve & a root canal. Everyone has to use their own judgement when it comes to the risks they're willing to take for possible large expense & discomfort to their pet.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I could stomp on and crush a chicken bone, and my dog does a pretty good job crunching her raw chicken bones too  If you like I can post a video demonstrating both things.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

chloegirlsmom said:


> Anything can be taken to an extreme. When they break their teeth off, one tends to use common sense based on what the specialists are telling you, which you will most likely learn during the course of schooling. Treats or anything other than regular feeding is what the dentist was implying, obviously. Kibble, not being "rock solid" breaks up during chewing or you could stomp on it & *crush it unlike a bone* or some of those purchased fake bones. Also another dentist said some of those chew products can harden over time losing moisture if you've had them awhile. If something has a little bit of "give" to it, it's ok. So just passing on information for free that I paid a lot of money to get & pain to my pet with a broken off molar, exposed nerve & a root canal. Everyone has to use their own judgement when it comes to the risks they're willing to take for possible large expense & discomfort to their pet.


You should see my tiny yorkie crunching down and crushing chicken bones, turkey bones, pork and deer bones. Our hands may not be able to crush bone, but a dogs mouth was designed to crunch through hard things. The idea that kibble somehow cleans teeth is like expecting some hard crackers to clean our teeth


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

what people don't realize is that the vets have to make money too , to keep their business open. Its a business and like any business moving product out is a must and promoting their product is important for their business. If you don't try to sell your product many times your stuck with expired product and eat the cost, sometimes the company will replace the product. People want or expect certain things from their vets and it boils down to " they are running a business and need to make money like all of us do." and the prices on their services vary from town to town because that is how it is with EVERYTHING. They are paying for the regional taxes and property costs and shipping charges like everything else. which costs a lot more in some areas. So don't get mad at your vet for doing their job. They have to make money, a lot of clinics are hurting right now too. Running a vet is a pricey business if you have ever had to see the bills produced on a day to day basis. Just to order a few months of front line or vectra D costs us $13,000 and that is just ONE product and our clinic is small. The prices on a lot of must haves at the vet have been jumping up 4-10x the normal price. Bottom line is everyone is hurting. so give your vet a break. how could they know that your dog wouldn't like T/D food? my moms dog LOVES T/D food and it saved her A LOT of money on dental work on her shihtzu because of how well it worked, I tell everyone about it when they come in too because Ive seen it work. The reason they offer the refunds on the food is because sometimes a dog won't like something. Its hard being a vet cause people complain when you didn't tell them something, then they also complain if you tell them to much. I get it on a daily basis at work. Its up to the owner, it is our job to give you the information you need and you choose what to do with it.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> In regards to vets pushing products, I generally just ignore them. I can't figure out what the veterinary dental foods have that makes them help with cleaning the teeth. Does anyone know the answer? I have tried stuff you put in water but it did nothing. I've also tried Plaque Off; it didn't work for my dogs but i know others who had good results. I wouldn't change vets due to them pushing products, just ignore them.


here is what i have learned about the product. the aquadent ( water additive) and the plaque off have very little feed back. I doubt it would work on a dog with bad teeth but we promote it after we do a full dental on the pet to help prevent further buildup but like I said the company provides little feedback on their product.

the T/D food works I wouldn't say because of the ingredients but how the food sticks to the teeth. It truly has a different texture then any other dental product. and It helps alot. but it is not gonna help if your dog has really bad teeth already. nothing over the counter will save your dogs mouth if it is very bad you need to get the vets help then start using something to prevent it from getting bad again. It would be like using a toothbrush and toothpaste to help get your rotting out teeth and gums better it just wouldn't work. but if you had been brushing like recommend you probably wouldn't be in that condition. Get your dogs teeth cleaned and then try the product. that is my recommendation.

My dogs range from 2-5 yrs old and they have their beef bones and T/D food and they have beautiful pearly whites


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> So don't get mad at your vet for doing their job.


As I see it my vets job is to look out for the health of my animal, without concern for the bottom line. Of course I understand running a practice is a business which is why I pay for vet visits, any medication or procedures my animal needs at a price the vet feels is fairmarket. But financial incentives are not a justification for pushing unnecessary products. That would be like a doctor telling all his patients they MUST take a certain unnecessary drug while getting a cut of the profits. I think most vets walk this line just fine. I've never felt like my vet was trying to sell me something or push any agenda other than my pets health. As a result I really trust him and know that any suggestion made is a serious one with real grounding in my pets well-being. Its like with doctors, if you don't trust your doctor or think they're concerned with padding the bill... its time to change doctors... trust is key.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> what people don't realize is that the vets have to make money too , to keep their business open. Its a business and like any business moving product out is a must and promoting their product is important for their business.


Well I don't think people are that dumb, if they are they have more problems than a visit to Vet office. Vets just as dog trainers come in various sizes, values, abilities etc etc etc. 

Through the years I have heard many people complaining about dog trainers and being in that trade having met a few know the complaints were right on the button.

I knew a wanna-be trainer that rented a very nice kennel and my 1st and only visit there to see his new place was mind-boggled. Not only were the kennel run floors filthy there was dog feces on the chain link kennel run panels/gates etc. Not only was he not a trainer, he was not a dog care person of any kind. 

Nobody is saying all Vets bad/greedy etc but there are the some.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Fade said:


> here is what i have learned about the product. the aquadent ( water additive) and the plaque off have very little feed back. I doubt it would work on a dog with bad teeth but we promote it after we do a full dental on the pet to help prevent further buildup but like I said the company provides little feedback on their product.
> 
> the T/D food works I wouldn't say because of the ingredients but how the food sticks to the teeth. It truly has a different texture then any other dental product. and It helps alot. but it is not gonna help if your dog has really bad teeth already. nothing over the counter will save your dogs mouth if it is very bad you need to get the vets help then start using something to prevent it from getting bad again. It would be like using a toothbrush and toothpaste to help get your rotting out teeth and gums better it just wouldn't work. but if you had been brushing like recommend you probably wouldn't be in that condition. Get your dogs teeth cleaned and then try the product. that is my recommendation.
> 
> My dogs range from 2-5 yrs old and they have their beef bones and T/D food and they have beautiful pearly whites


Food sticking to the teeth is what keeps them clean? Ok, I must be stupid, don't understand that. I just looked at the ingredients of the T/D. No way. There is no chance I'm feeding that to my dogs. I'd much rather feed a high quality food and pay for frequent cleanings then feed them that. If you want to, all the power to you but I just can't.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

aiw said:


> As I see it my vets job is to look out for the health of my animal, without concern for the bottom line. .


Any business operating without concern for the bottom line is likely to be in trouble. Just like stating that breeders shouldn't make a profit, we can't expect our animal care providers to work "at cost." My vet is more expensive than a lot of vets in the area. They are also 24/7, have a large staff of vets and techs, have a modern operating room with inhalents and a tech to monitor pulse/ox during surgeries, a water rehab area, a fully staffed ICU and several other things I can't get at other local vets. Much of the money goes back into running the business, investing in equipment and people. Yes, the vet has a nice house and nice car. She also works very hard, and had those lean years when she worked out of a little old two-bedroom house (next to the new facility that she built) and probably had a lot of school loans to pay off, While I consider her a friend, I don't expect her to work for me for free. Just as my friends don't expect me to train their dogs for free.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Of course I wouldnt expect free care or for vets not to pay themselves but bottom line concerns should exist in pricing and not in care decisions. I'm happy to pay for bloodwork if my vet feels its necessary for my animals health but I don't want to pay for it if its not necessary and my vet is looking to make a larger profit. Thats what I mean when I say the bottom line has no place in my appointment. Same goes for supplements, food, dental care, even vaccinations (why I titre). I dont want my vet thinking "those supplements haven't been moving fast enough, better push them harder". I'm glad my vet doesnt try to sell me things, it would really make me lose confidence in his motives.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 25, 2012)

Tartar needs to be dealt with before it becomes a huge issue. She's trying to save the dog surgery and you a lot more $$. When tartar gets too bad they can't eat and they require surgery and that is far more dangerous. Also tartar build up can lead to heart problems down the road. Spend a little now to save mega $$$ later. And much discomfort to your pet.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Fade said:


> here is what i have learned about the product. the aquadent ( water additive) and the plaque off have very little feed back. I doubt it would work on a dog with bad teeth but we promote it after we do a full dental on the pet to help prevent further buildup but like I said the company provides little feedback on their product.
> 
> the T/D food works I wouldn't say because of the ingredients but how the food sticks to the teeth. It truly has a different texture then any other dental product. and It helps alot. but it is not gonna help if your dog has really bad teeth already. nothing over the counter will save your dogs mouth if it is very bad you need to get the vets help then start using something to prevent it from getting bad again. It would be like using a toothbrush and toothpaste to help get your rotting out teeth and gums better it just wouldn't work. but if you had been brushing like recommend you probably wouldn't be in that condition. Get your dogs teeth cleaned and then try the product. that is my recommendation.
> 
> My dogs range from 2-5 yrs old and they have their beef bones and T/D food and they have beautiful pearly whites


I would rather have a toothless dog than have to feed this food. The ingredients are horrid. NO food could ever replace actually brushing teeth or a few RMBs. 

I would NOT recommend the T/D food to the OP.


----------

